# Kiwi Shoe Polish...Your thoughts?



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

I have used Kiwi shoe polish for years. I feel it gives a wonderful shine. For my black shoes I especially love the Kiwi Parade Gloss. Recently after doing some reading around I have heard some people mention that Kiwi is bad for shoes because it dries out the leather. Is this true? What are your thoughts on this classic polish? Any other polish recommendations?


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

I use Meltonian #2 Noir for all of my black shoes and Alden #8 from Alden for all cordos.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kiwi is probably just fine if you've used it for years and haven't noticed any negative effects. I'm a Lincoln man myself - tends to not dry out in the can as quickly as Kiwi and give a better shine (YMMV). I usually use Meltonian first and then the Lincoln.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Kiwi is juat fine. Also use AE premium.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

I wouldn't say it actually dries out the leather. However, I wouldn't say only using polish for your shoes is any good, specially when it comes to things like the Kiwi parade gloss. This polish is meant to create a smooth even surface, in other words it will close the pores of the leather, and it will no longer "breathe". If you wear the shoes for multiple days, it will not thoroughly dry and you may risk the leather rotting from the inside. 
My recommendation is that you don't polish them all that often, use a leather conditioner every once in a while and use shoe trees.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

so if I have been using strictly kiwi, are the pores to closed to be benefited by conditioner? What should I do?


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I have never suffered any adverse effects from the use of kiwi.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I like Kiwi (in small amounts and with lots of elbow grease) and tend to alternate between that and Meltonian, which I think conditions the leather a bit.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I've only ever used Kiwi, and, like you (OP), I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm a shoe cream guy and rarely use polish. I'm still using Florsheim polish purchased during the closing of most of the retail stores going out of business sale. For shoe cream, I use J&M.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Kiwi served me will in the Army and since. I understand the theoretical issue of leather breathing, but it practice, there has never been a problem, even with quality shoes.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> I like Kiwi (in small amounts and with lots of elbow grease


These are the two key elements - small amounts of polish (regardless of brand), and lots of effort.

Most people use too much polish and not enough elbow grease. The result of this is dull, smeary-looking shoes and flaking polish, which is often mistaken for dried out leather.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Kiwi first and foremost. My father used it and I use it. Never had problems with it. ^ agree about the effort and elbow grease to get a good shine.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like Kiwi also. Just polish every three or four wears. I use a light coating, a mist of water from a spray bottle, and some elbow grease. If you worry about the pores closing, strip the polish once or twice a year. I use shaving cream (as in my dad's old school Babisol) not any kind of chemical stripper.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Chromium-sulfate tanned leather doesn't "breathe" anyway, so the whole "breathing" thing is not important. If you want your leather to flow air, you need perforated leather.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm just another satisfied, long-term Kiwi user, who has never had a pair of shoes dry out as a result of it's use! Though, I did have the tops of a pair of Bean boots dry rot...probably from the combined effects of virtually no care at all and long term storage in a 'hot' garage!


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

pkprd869 said:


> I like Kiwi also. Just polish every three or four wears. I use a light coating, a mist of water from a spray bottle, and some elbow grease. If you worry about the pores closing, strip the polish once or twice a year. I use shaving cream (as in my dad's old school Babisol) not any kind of chemical stripper.


Can you tell us more about the process using shaving cream?

Thank you-

asf


----------



## rabb7t (Apr 27, 2010)

I've used Kiwi for years never had a problem of shoes drying out, When the military issued you a shine kit, the only polish in the kit is Kiwi. Now that I'm an experience shoe care person, I like this brand called Angelus Shoe Polish. I noticed most of the shoe shine guys at the airport use Angelus brand. They have everything you need in caring for your shoes. They have a cream called, "Lustre Cream in a variety of colors, that clean, condition, and shine your shoes that I think is second to none, not to mention their wax, which gives your shoes that executive shine, that we want when we make that first impression. If need any further information my email address is [email protected]com


----------



## Oviatt (Jan 29, 2007)

I prefer cream to polish (Meltonian is good although Vogel makes a great cream that I always use for my black shoes and riding boots). As for the edges of the soles, I rarely use the liquid that you paint on as many shoe shine stands do--I use Kiwi polish for that. I find that their dark brown goes very well on the welts of shoes that I might use say, Meltonian London Tan on the uppers. Even though I am a fanatic about keeping shoes polished, on trees, etc., there are some that I never use polish on, like cowboy booys and R.M. Williams/Baxter paddock boots--these I use saddle soap on and relish the distressed patina that comes with age and care. There is something creepy (to my mind) about perfectly polished cowboy boots--a bit like creases pressed into jeans to me. English riding boots are totally different--to be well turned out in the field, polished boots are a must!


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

superpacker said:


> What are your thoughts on this classic polish?


Kiwi was good enough in the infantry, good enough for civilian life. I don't think I've ever used anything but Kiwi my whole life.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ As a fellow grunt (USMC 0331 1998-2002), I will agree that kiwi worked fine for my jungles and other boots...However, I find that for my shoes with medallions (I think thats the term) and other recesses, kiwi is messy and not nearly as easy and effective as a cream. I end up having to dig paste out of the little holes if I use a paste, and not at all when using a cream. Anyway, I have used brown kiwi on my cheapo sebago loafers with fine results.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

I served in a Scottish regiment, our 'parade' shoes were 'Shoes Highland' (aka Brogues). I used Kiwi shoe polish for my entire service all over the world and had the same two pairs of shoes for over twenty years without negative effects.
Kiwi's a good product and the only shoe polish I'd ever use.


----------



## Sir Waler Raleigh (May 2, 2010)

Good day sirs. The can of the Kiwi Parade Gloss mentions silicone. Is this not the same liquid used in disposable quick-shine foam applicators?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Late 70s when I started to have to polish shoes and boots it was usually Cherry Blossom or sometimes Kiwi, and that was the case throughout my military, security and police careers. That choice also depended on what was available in the Naafi shop or in small isolated village shops when not close to shopping malls  Those two were interspersed with the occasional tin of Carr & Day & Martin in the absence of Cherry Blossom, because in the 80s Cherry Blossom was THE standard military & police polish rather than Kiwi.

Since moving to Sweden, I've continued to use the ubiquitous Kiwi though because there is no other tinned wax polish available here. Everything else is creams and liquids. As well as the odd tin of Cherry Blossom and Guardsman, which I buy when back in the UK or which other ex-pats bring over for me.

That said, I've never had a problem with Kiwi and I think it works well. Cherry Blossom was better though, easier to use, didn't dry out as quickly and gave a better higher shine, especially when toecaps needed to be bulled up like mirrors.

All these parade gloss variants with silicone didn't exist in my military days, and to be honest having used them in recent years they give a very good shine but they don't give a markedly better shine than normal polish does when it's applied using the old military method of cotton wool and water. Despite the term "spit & polish", we never did, partly because saliva damages the leather and partly because fresh water did the job better but also because you'd be put on a charge if caught doing so by an NCO.

Another chargeable offence was using clear liquid floor polish on your toecaps, no bulling or hard work involved, instant shine in only a few seconds. The only way an NCO could detect it on parade was if it started raining, because then any poor sod who had used it would start worrying knowing that after only a couple of minutes of rain it would turn white and run off the toecap. Seen it happen, seen men charged for it. Served the lazy buggers right!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoe_polish

Here's what AAAC said on the subject in 2008 https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?89852-Best-Shoe-Polish
And I'm glad to see that my memory still works, because what I wrote then is basically the same as what I've written now:
"Back in the early 80s when I needed a high gloss on my RAF Regiment shoes & boots I used Cherry Blossom.
During my police days I used Carr,Day & Martin, Kiwi and Cherry Blossom.
Now in Sweden, the only proper cirage available is Kiwi, like Observer said availability alone makes it a good choice. 
I use the Kiwi black parade gloss on my Loake Oxfords to bull them up to a mirror shine. 
And from England a mate gets me tins of Guardsmans Gloss - Oxblood, which I use on my red Dr. Martens boots. Guardsmans Gloss is actually the brand. And their oxblood is basically the same as Kiwi's burgundy parade gloss.
And I use Kiwi dark tan on my two pairs of brogues.

And I have successfully darkened a mid tan (you know that orangey colour) pair of soft leather half brogues to a nice chestnut colour using Kiwi dark tan. The soft leather meant that it absorbed the polish and colour realy well. I'd gone off the lighter orangey mid-tan colour.

Kiwi is now sold all over the world!" ​


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Sir Waler Raleigh said:


> Good day sirs. The can of the Kiwi Parade Gloss mentions silicone. Is this not the same liquid used in disposable quick-shine foam applicators?


It is, and that's the main problem with Parade Gloss. The silicone seals the leather more than regular polish does, and can lead to the problem with drying out and cracking that has already been mentioned.

Regular Kiwi polish is fine, especially if you occasionally strip it off and condition the leather.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I have always used Kiwi myself and never had any issue. I would be open to using something else though. All my shoes are burgundy. Any ideas for a good burgundy polish or cream? Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Any ideas for a good burgundy polish or cream?


Lincoln Stain Wax Marine Cordovan.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I use Kiwi. My dad uses Kiwi. His Dad used Kiwi. His dad probably used Kiwi. It's ubiquitous because it works well.

That said, for my AE shoes I always buy a tube of AE shoe cream to match the color. I like the consistency and the little sponge applicator makes it a lot cleaner process.


----------



## Kravata (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought my first pair of bespoke shoes recently. The guy, and his father before him, have been in business since 1967. When asked about shoe care, he just handed me a can of Kiwi and told me to use it with a damp cloth. Nothing else. I guess he knows what's best for his shoes. I'm quite surprised Kiwi is that good, since it's a staple over here in Croatia I thought it's just some local brand no one on this forum has ever heard of.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Coleman said:


> I've only ever used Kiwi, and, like you (OP), I've never had any issues with it.


Ditto.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I knew a sales rep for Alden for over 10 years who said Kiwi is just fine. I have about 16 pairs of Aldens in various styles, all black calf, purchased as long ago as 1999. Kiwi is the only polish I've ever used on any of them and none have shown any ill effect. My shoe repair expert (Brooks Shoe Service in downtown Chicago) also told me a long time ago not to use shoe cream but to use Kiwi and apply it lightly. Works for me and I won't change.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

dcjacobson said:


> Lincoln Stain Wax Marine Cordovan.


For burgundy, this is still my favorite. Generally speaking, I'm more partial to Lincoln (smells like candy, goes on smooth), but I'll be 100% honest when I say I use Kiwi more often - just because it's easier to attain.


----------



## but_ch (May 4, 2010)

Kiwi is just fine. The parade gloss, too. I have a pair of Doc Martens shoes into which I have rubbed two whole tins (over time) of parade gloss. They aren't dried or cracking at all. They do, however, shine like a mirror. 

The AE stuff seems pretty good, although expensive. I unscrew the sponge thing and squeeze it right onto a rag.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I use Kiwi and have never had any problems with it. But I'm curious, I guess different brands of shoe polish have different formulas? While I've never had problems with Kiwi, is there a definitive 'best' shoe polish or a 'premium' shoe polish?


----------

